
What to create for a novice back end programmer? - SuperDe
Perhaps the question is not the topic of what to create for a novice backend programmer?
What would you take to work and pump skills?
======
duiker101
Think of something you do lately. Think of a problem you have with it and
about how you can fix it. Then create something to fix it.

Example: Situation: You are playing every week some sport with your friends.
Problem: No one can easily agree on a date/time. Solution: Create a little web
app where you friends can vote on times.

~~~
SuperDe
HM interesting. I mainly created applications such as 24memes.com or todolist)

~~~
duiker101
Working on a problem that you have yourself will give more motivation and it
will be more clear what the requirements are. You can follow some generic
example or the classic todo list but their scope are limited and wont expose
you to "real world" problems as much.

~~~
SuperDe
There was an idea to create a platform where people could write about solving
global problems. People would offer solutions to problems or discuss
contemporary problems in the world.

